# Dec.09.2007



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

[/IMG]My 25" hawgeye that I caught today at Salt Fork. I'm pumped up about it!!! We caught many more but not like the size of this fish. She had a very nice bluegill in her belly.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Bet that was a rush.


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

You didn't catch that off of a "powerline" did you? LMAO


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice fish! Congrats! Good to see someone is getting them.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! No tickets were written! Glad to hear that it got thrown out. I won't be back down to dove hunt ever again.
Thanks TinyTim! If you found the balls of baitfish you found the saugeyes.


----------

